# Leeks’ leaves



## JustJoel (Apr 11, 2018)

I’ve recently become enamoured of leeks. Seriously, I never knew why they existed. But their gentle onion flavor and sweetness, are wonderful in milder soups and sliced thin, make a great addition to salads.

But what about the tough dry leaves at the top of the stalk? Is there any use for them, save basket weaving?


----------



## msmofet (Apr 11, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I’ve recently become enamoured of leeks. Seriously, I never knew why they existed. But their gentle onion flavor and sweetness, are wonderful in milder soups and sliced thin, make a great addition to salads.
> 
> But what about the tough dry leaves at the top of the stalk? Is there any use for them, save basket weaving?



I use the dark green leek leaves/tops and parsley stems when I make my chicken stock/broth. They give and nice delicate flavor.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 12, 2018)

msmofet said:


> I use the dark green leek leaves/tops and parsley stems when I make my chicken stock/broth. They give and nice delicate flavor.



+1. Save for a bouquet garni.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 12, 2018)

+2 LOL   but not only for stocks - I sometimes add them to light stews but generally fish them out before serving.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 12, 2018)

Cut off the very top part and melt them!

Melted Leeks - Stephanie Izard


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank You Jennyema - Saved!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 12, 2018)

Leek salad.

Therely (darn how do you spell that?) wash the leeks, there is often dirt in the middle. "Thoroughly" !
Slice in the middle long way before washing
Now slice pieces about 3/8 wide cross cut.
Saute in light olive oil until soft, add a lot of crushed garlic, or as much as you like.
Mix well and turn off the frying pan.
Transfer to a bowl. Add Soy sauce to your liking, mix well, serve.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 12, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Leek salad.
> 
> Therely (darn how do you spell that?) wash the leeks...



Thoroughly


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you. Been trying to figure out for like 15 minutes spelling all kind of ways, but Google was too stupid to figure out. I knew I was doing it wrong, just did not know what would be right.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 12, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Thank you. Been trying to figure out for like 15 minutes spelling all kind of ways, but Google was too stupid to figure out. I knew I was doing it wrong, just did not know what would be right.


You're welcome [emoji2]


----------



## CraigC (Apr 13, 2018)

They make great fish bait! When the fish comes up to take a leek, knock em in the head with a billy club.


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 13, 2018)

CraigC said:


> They make great fish bait! When the fish comes up to take a leek, knock em in the head with a billy club.


Haha, this is the version I learned (Y’all are probably too young,)

How do you catch a polar bear?
Make a hole in the ice and surround it with peas. When the bear comes to take a pea, kick him in the ice hole.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 13, 2018)

LOL...  my version was fill the hole with ashes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2018)

LOL!  I use those jokes all the time at work...but then I work with the elderly...running away giggling madly....


----------

